# OBX header for 2.5l?!?!?



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...ZWDVW 
Has anyone heard of this? And will it fit on a rabbit? I was just searchin on ebay and came across this. Opinions?


----------



## dirtyd14 (Oct 25, 2006)

Hummm, shoulden't the O2 senser have all 5 clylenders feeding it, or is it ok to just use 4 out of 5. Hay 80% of the exhaust is better then nothing!


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

well, i hadn't heard anything talked about with this header...just the stuff about the other ones that are coming to market sometime in the future...interesting.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

I didn't even realize the 02 sensor on the 4 pipes...hmmm. For $300 I guess you can't go wrong. And $800 for the other header is ridiculous.


----------



## kaner05jetta (Dec 16, 2006)

Try it...it couldn't hurt


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (kaner05jetta)*

this might be worth trying.... Im sure they would have made the 02 bung go in the last collector to get all 5 pipes....but our 02 sensor wires might be to short to reach down that far....


----------



## jetta2pointfive (Sep 28, 2006)

does anyone think this would work?


----------



## ninety9gl (Nov 27, 2005)

*Re: OBX header for 2.5l?!?!? (Thisbunnyroars)*

I'd check with OBX - they're a good brand, but if you want to doublecheck with them I'd give them a call or shoot them an email.


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (jetta2pointfive)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2pointfive* »_does anyone think this would work?

I dont see why it wouldnt.... I really wish there was a true long tube header out there for our cars..... but we would really have to extend the o2 sensor wires to reach the collector..... this is the next best thing...


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

This header is worth a try. I've seen extension cords for O2 sensors for the very purpose of fitting to long pipe headers, did a google search for them...we need a header similar to the VR6 header with long secondary pipes, maybe modify a vr6 header may be workable??


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

I wonder what size collector it has.....the fact that it has no CAT will give us a little....but I hope its not all too big and kills backpresure.... I think this setup with a good Highflow CAT would be great...


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: (sharons03jetta)*

this looks like something that is worth a shot, but i wonder if the 4into 2 into 1 design is on purpose or just a cheap way out of not having to fab up a funky 5 into 1 collector..either way after my reflash next week i think i'm all over this one.


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

don't get it. wait for evolution tuning's header.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Why wait and pay $800 for like 5hp?? I'm sure the gains from the OBX will be worth the cost. You can spend 300 for the header, 250 for an intake, and 350 for a re-flash. Thats just $100 more than just the evolution header. I'm sure you'll get way better gains for the money.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

OBX in general is a crappy brand. i've heard lots of stories of their crap falling apart.
header design is very critical, and its unlikely OBX did any research at all. I'd skip it.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

*Re: (TXBDan)*

Im thinking about going for this, for 275 even if it breaks or something its worth it if its really good and i wont have to spend all that money for the evo motorsports header


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

i think anything would be better than the factory manifold that's on the car as is. As memory serves me, the original manifold looked about as well thought out (for performance) as the factory intake manifold, in which case, replacing it with ANY header should yield performance increases, and be better than stock (maybe not for longevity however)....i thought from the pic though that there was a lil bitty on the I-pipe after the collector...but maybe i was wrong.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MattWayMK5)*

I think you should go for it too. It looks like you would have full exhaust, intake, and chip. Then you should dyno it! It would be sweet to see the gains.


----------



## UGRabbit (Jan 1, 2007)

or......you could go BT like me.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (dirtyd14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dirtyd14* »_Hummm, shoulden't the O2 senser have all 5 clylenders feeding it, or is it ok to just use 4 out of 5. Hay 80% of the exhaust is better then nothing!

Its OBX,they just used a collector from one of there 4 cylinder manifolds and added 1 more.Guess you can say they were economic about it.
For Naturally Aspirated products they really are not that bad and they do somewhat back up there products.As for FI products such as the turbo manifolds?Forget it...once you start hanging weight onto the OBX units,the welds start cracking but hey for $300US you really CAN NOT go wrong.


----------



## TXBDan (Dec 29, 2002)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

This is where you're wrong. you can very EASILY lose power w/ a poorly designed header. The lengths must be perfect so that at the collector the exhaust pressure pulses arrive in phase instead of out. This proper timing creates a scavenging effect that creates a low pressure in the header and helps suck exhaust out. Also if the headers are too big you'll loose exhaust velocity and itll ruin your torque.
If you do get them, definitely post your findings!


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_OBX in general is a crappy brand. i've heard lots of stories of their crap falling apart.
header design is very critical, and its unlikely OBX did any research at all. I'd skip it.

Must agree. From back in my JDM days OBX is cheap crap for sure. 
When it comes to having turbo header design is really not the issue because all youre wanting to do is to get rid of the exhaust fumes as fast as possible. But with an N/A car things have to be honed to the right specifications which demands more attention and is more complex to tune. Which in the end is not cheap. 


_Modified by Scratchmaster_J at 1:41 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip...*

A poorly designed product will perform worse than stock. Also, you're gonna want some sort of catalyst on there whereas the Evo header works with the stock cat, far as I know.
And OBX is a crappy product. For example, I don't think a company should have a slogan on their website entitled "**** is Good!"


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (silverA4quattro)*

i'll take my chances....u can sit here and bash this thing all day with that pulse this and scavange that.yea we get it..there is alot that goes into making a header..or u can just order the damn thing and see what happens..i will be ordering mine in about a week.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Good for you! People also don't realize how incredibly restrictive stock manifolds are. Once you do get them, a report would be awesome.


----------



## Scratchmaster_J (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (VW_tayder)*

I say let those with money take the chances so that those with less money can make wiser decisions. I say GO AHEAD, cause I know Ill learn. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silverA4quattro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_i'll take my chances....u can sit here and bash this thing all day with that pulse this and scavange that.yea we get it..there is alot that goes into making a header..or u can just order the damn thing and see what happens..i will be ordering mine in about a week.

Do it and let us know how it works out. 
I like to see proven results from a product, which is what I'm waiting for with Evolution as well. A pre and post mod dyno would be appreciated, if you can provide.


----------



## VW_tayder (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (silverA4quattro)*

thats the plan. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by VW_tayder at 3:01 PM 10-5-2007_


----------



## sgt.boshane (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_This is where you're wrong. you can very EASILY lose power w/ a poorly designed header. The lengths must be perfect so that at the collector the exhaust pressure pulses arrive in phase instead of out. This proper timing creates a scavenging effect that creates a low pressure in the header and helps suck exhaust out. Also if the headers are too big you'll loose exhaust velocity and itll ruin your torque.
If you do get them, definitely post your findings!

I 2nd that.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Anyone get this yet???


----------



## thumper87 (Sep 11, 2007)

*Headers*

Hmm... I'd REALLY like to see some kind of reviews on this header. Honest to God, I barely know a damn thing about engines and exhaust besides what I've read and learned from other people, but the pipe lengths look all messed up imho. Evolution's header is undoubtedly better (and cooler looking to boot), but like everyone's been saying... $300. Not a lot to lose compared with $800. I'm just concerned (like a lot of people) whether or not there will be gains at all.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Headers (thumper87)*

I really think there will be a decent gain with this. Stock manifolds are usually pretty restrictive. This thing is so tempting!!


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Headers (Thisbunnyroars)*

Anyone ever get this???


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

wow u really dug up this thread, im thinking no one ever got it or it was a bogus deal


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

Well they still sell them, and noone ever reported about having one. And people said they were going to get one because the evo header is a ripoff. Sorry, but $800 for a header is ridiculous, no matter how long it took to make them or what they are made out of. I still think this would give a decent gain over stock.......anyone else?


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

i would definitely like to see if it would


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (silverA4quattro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silverA4quattro* »_A poorly designed product will perform worse than stock. Also, you're gonna want some sort of catalyst on there whereas the Evo header works with the stock cat, far as I know.
And OBX is a crappy product. For example, I don't think a company should have a slogan on their website entitled "**** is Good!"










llol


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (mujjuman)*

lol well i guess after half a year of waiting for someone to buy these, no one is going to do it. ive been thinking about it and cant even find them anymore.


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (MKVJET08)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## KampfGTI (Mar 28, 2007)

that looks exactly like they took a 4cyl header and welded another tube on there, that has gotta blow big balls


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (KampfGTI)*

It doesn't look that bad.... I've seen worse crap for cars on eBay. I imagine it would better than stock at some RPMs and worse than stock at others. I'm suprised noone on here has bought it yet. 
w/the downpipe included, its a lot of parts for $250. That's only 3 times the cost of painted eyebrows...


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

I think someone here needs to be a pioneer. Oh and you can still find it for sale on ebay, just search. Someone should do a before and after dyno and if hp goes down, ship it back to them and show them! People can't assume that power will go down with these because noone has tested it. I still think there will be decent gains...


----------



## GTIbassplayer (Jan 30, 2006)

look at the welds the look like a half drunk monkey made them


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTIbassplayer)*

"Lifetime warranty from manufacturer defects"...so that should include welds! lol...and dude i'v seen much worse welds. Have you ever seen a pacesetter header? Now those are drunk a$$ monkey welds


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

well i got 250 bucks sittin here and im tryin to decide lol... i just dont want to get them and have them be some sh*t when i could have chipped my car w/ that money....


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I am Going to try it!!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif Im taking donations just in case my engine blows. WOuld anyone spare some change http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 


_Modified by TheRogue at 8:54 AM 4-15-2008_


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

so how did it turn out i'm curious because i'm loving my evo header. Any performance or sound improvement or just a 4cyl+1 header that wasn't made correctly. When i took the stock manifold off it didnt look super restrictive at least it was made for the 5 cyl it didnt look like a 4 cyl manifold with another exhuast runner welded on.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (elf911)*

i dunno yet i havent ordered it. will order when my tax check comes lol


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Very nice. A full exhaust on the rabbit would be crazy. Please let us know how this works out. You would have one of the quickest n/a rabbits out there with you mods if these provide a gain. Oh!, and a vid would be even better!


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

yeah il do a vid of everything when i get it. I email Obx to get a proven dyno. they havent responded yet. ill post more when they do


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (VW_tayder)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_tayder* »_i'll take my chances....u can sit here and bash this thing all day with that pulse this and scavange that.yea we get it..there is alot that goes into making a header..or u can just order the damn thing and see what happens..i will be ordering mine in about a week.

ill logic.
and YES, there's lots of *skill* involved in creating a header.
whoever thinks otherwise has no experience in the matter.
you can't just weld a bunch of pipe together and consider it a worth a dollar.

chinese make toys with lead, party favors and #2 pencils.
they don't make anything peformance for my volkswagen.

anyhow, you buy that piece or what?



_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 10:31 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (DriveVW4Life)*

Dude its $250. If someting doesn't work then w/e he lost 250. I don't think you can talk $hit about this until someone actually reports about it. Oh, and you don't think China makes any good products? Lol at ignorent people. Chances are the computer that you are using right now was made in china. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (Thisbunnyroars)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Thisbunnyroars* »_Dude its $250. If someting doesn't work then w/e he lost 250. I don't think you can talk $hit about this until someone actually reports about it. Oh, and you don't think China makes any good products? Lol at ignorent people. Chances are the computer that you are using right now was made in china. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i'll talk shht about it all day.
it's from OBX, they make garage products.
check the honda boards, the nissan boards, the dodge boards, or the VW boards for that matter.
the welds leak, fit is never perfect and they're probably made from steel that was melted down manhole covers.
& for clarification, i never said china doesn't make "good" products. 
i said they don't make anything performance for MY volkswagen.
or in other words, i'm not putting a discount product from china (eg OBX) onto my volkswagen.
are you?


_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 7:40 PM 4-16-2008_


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: I'm gonna agree that this product is a skip... (DriveVW4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DriveVW4Life* »_
i'll talk shht about it all day.
it's from OBX, they make garage products.
check the honda boards, the nissan boards, the dodge boards, or the VW boards for that matter.
the welds leak, fit is never perfect and they're probably made from steel that was melted down manhole covers.
& for clarification, i never said china doesn't make "good" products. 
i said they don't make anything performance for MY volkswagen.
or in other words, i'm not putting a discount product from china (eg OBX) onto my volkswagen.
are you?

_Modified by DriveVW4Life at 7:40 PM 4-16-2008_

the only reason i havent gotten the obx for my vw is because the car is so new and still has a warranty and i dont wanna go f***ing stuff up with an item that is very new and is no in mass production.
ill give you experience on the honda part, i had obx headers on my old civic gsr swap engine (integra engine) and my boy had a set on his Integra LS and another dude still has them on his civic SI. all of which were great products
but again A LOT of these were made because everyone and their mom has a civic. a mkv jetta on the other hand... not too many of these headers are being produced. once i hear one good review from these im going for them
oh and btw dyno on my gsr from the header... 13.2 hp gain and 9.6 ft/lbs (still got the papers lol)


----------



## whatsyourbeef (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

OBX is the stateside seller of chinese knock off stuff, some $1.00 per 16 hr day peasant in a backroom somewhere in china is making this stuff. there is no engineering put into this thing. I agree that it is a existing 4 cylinder header with an extra tube. I suspect it will underperform the oem manifold...but prove me wrong and good luck.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (whatsyourbeef)*

I have ordered it. it will be here in a week. ill post dyno with my exhaust off and intake off. It will be stock vs obx header. then ill do some runs with all three on. exhaust intake and header


_Modified by TheRogue at 6:05 PM 4-21-2008_


----------



## Turb0Chipped (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

well add the cost of a new cat if you want to be legal and to ward off check engine lights...not as cheap as $250, interested in seeing the fitment of this though, and changes to power curve. I wan to hear some reviews of the Evolution header, so spending $800 isn't so much going out on a limb


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

cant wait to hear the outcome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
if yours goes well im going to order a set too


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

I cant wait. i hope it sounds mean. Just my exhaust and intake together sound better than some of the aftermarket ones and mine is custom. check out the sound clips in my other post. adding the header should improve engine aggression and performance. I hope it works. i have a money back guarantee.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

moneyback guarantee?
did you order them on ebay? if you did good luck getting your money back... ive been screwed twice on ebay


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

It seems as if their feedback is really good. I dont see why they won't give a refund if something doesn't work. I can't wait for the results. Keep us posted!


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (TXBDan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TXBDan* »_OBX in general is a crappy brand. i've heard lots of stories of their crap falling apart.
header design is very critical, and its unlikely OBX did any research at all. I'd skip it.

OBX = 100% Chinese crap.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Drehkraft)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Drehkraft* »_
OBX = 100% Chinese crap.


thats been established... thanks though..
lets stay optomistic for the ones who actually want to get this


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

Well still waiting for the header. Its like waiting for a playoff game to come on lol.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

Hell im gettin excited and i'm not even buying one now.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Thisbunnyroars)*

the rep is sending me a dyno this afternoon. He said that the gains are about 8-10whp and 12-14tq. and that is over the entire power band


----------



## mobitsfa (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

Someone already installed the 5 cyl header. They lost 4 tq and 3 hp. Even if you search for other cars you'll get the same thing. NO one has dynoes except the people who actually lost power. Every other person that says they've gained anything didn't get dynoed, and it's all in their head.


----------



## Thisbunnyroars (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (mobitsfa)*

Where are these posts? I have not seen any of these reviews. And you said 5cyl headers...are you talking about the evo header? I want to see some evidence please...


----------



## Drehkraft (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: (TheRogue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRogue* »_Well still waiting for the header. Its like waiting for a playoff game to come on lol. 

OBX is one of those companies where they take orders until their container is full. Once the container is full and mostly paid for, it ships. Kind of like FK, when they had a warehouse in Canada.


----------



## TheRogue (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: (Drehkraft)*

i bought it off ebay its been shipped already. just am waiting anxiously


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

any word on those headers yet?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (TheRogue)*

well, i guess this thread is dead...
so much for a set of too good to be true headers...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_...
so much for a set of too good to be true headers...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Resurrection!!!


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Well..... They actually been redesigned,looks much better it's 5in1 now. IDK still tho 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OBX-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now they look like the cheap whore sister of eurojet's... 

i still wouldnt get em.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

also keep in mind that you are on your own for getting it mated up with anything.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

If you are looking for a brand that will not last long and probably cause issues for you, then OBX is the right choice.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

they are stainless and CNC'd.... 

with a lifetime warranty 

 

can't really go wrong with that combination.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol... i said that I wouldnt get em...! i just dont like it..! (even thou i know they made some good stuff for the VR6) 

i see your point, and its totally valid...! even the return conditions are good enough... so who ever wants to give it a try out, make sure to make the midpipe...! and then post a review.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

yeah i am really curious since they revised it. 

i wonder if they bought programming for the piping/flange from another source and just have the tooling and materials to make it cheaper. iirc Eurojet outsourced for their header, maybe i am mis-remembering but i thought i saw them post that somewhere. 

the lack of a midpipe is kinda confusing though. i wonder if it is just supposed to bolt up. 

i don't see any hardware listed either .IDK i might try it. it is cheap enough. who knows, if it gives a little gain and a nice sound its worth it. and will give me something to do :laugh: my car is slow anyway. 

if not i can prob sell it on craigslist . 

hmmmmmmmmmmmm,


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

another reason to do things in house....china co. always copy what they are told to made...


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

where the hell is the top o2 bung? 
Old one has it 
 

sure it isnt for an acura vigor or volvo


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

dmgraz said:


> where the hell is the top o2 bung?
> Old one has it
> 
> 
> sure it isnt for an acura vigor or volvo


 it is looking like the exact same design as the eurojet one.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yup. looks like another copy for sure. another reason to do work in house


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*NLS*



> nothing-leaves-stock
> yup. looks like another copy for sure. another reason to do work in house


 Didn't you guys try to sell some of the old OBX headers here on VWvortex last year?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

yes, BUT marketed as OBX with upper 02 sensor moved and j tube added...since they put it in the wrong spot and wouldn't fit and fail emissions. we made them fit and pass emission. 
never said we made them....just modified them to work and sold them after the changes


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

> nothing-leaves-stock
> yes, BUT marketed as OBX with upper 02 sensor moved and j tube added...since they put it in the wrong spot and wouldn't fit and fail emissions. we made them fit and pass emission.
> never said we made them....just modified them to work and sold them after the changes


 
fair enough :thumbup:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I hate to admit it, but they look pretty damn good. 

The only issue would be finding a downpipe to connect to the cat-back since this wouldn't mate up to the stock pipe or the USP testpipe


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

ya, i hate to say it but they do too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

so, whos gonna jump on em?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jump on who? 
IF eurojet had an overseas company make these....that company can use the 99.9% same design and resell them. obx and many other companies like that have been doing it for years.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

I was going to... but then I found out I can get a sri flash... so money is going there. Headers can wait


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2008)

**** I'll get them why not, I had the vr6 header on my gti sounded and run awsome whats $300!!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when i said "jump" i meant to say: 

"is anyone gonna buy em?" 

they look as good as any other..! its just a matter of trying them out.


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

if it doesn't cost too much to have the midpipe made up from a local shop I will jump all over these. Otherwise I'll buy from eurojet


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

I dont think Eurojet is making them anymore. Or if they do, I remember seeing that they had a limited supply left, like


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm very interested in these, whoever goes through with these, PLEASE post up a review of it.


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

Says that it bolts up to the stock exhaust.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Vash350z said:


> Says that it bolts up to the stock exhaust.


 it would, after you make the midpipe


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What if they just dont have the mid pipe pictured? Why doesn't someone just ask the seller instead of speculating? :screwy:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the old one came with a midpipe, no cat, bolted right up to the stock exhaust


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

> vwluger22
> What if they just dont have the mid pipe pictured? Why doesn't someone just ask the seller instead of speculating?


 Good point!


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

I asked. 

Does not come with midpipe or o2 sensor bungs. What is pictured is what u get


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> the old one came with a midpipe, no cat, bolted right up to the stock exhaust


 You guys should buy some of these like u did the old ones and make midpipes for them and re-sell them. I would definitely buy one.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

hmmm. 
maybe. 
if some one near us has a 2.5L and buys this, i can make the 1st pipe, mod it to work with the 02 sensors. then sell just the pipe as needed. 

our 2.5L is to far past stock to swap things around. plus its under going new work soon


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hmmm.
> maybe.
> if some one near us has a 2.5L and buys this, i can make the 1st pipe, mod it to work with the 02 sensors. then sell just the pipe as needed.
> 
> our 2.5L is to far past stock to swap things around. plus its under going new work soon


 man that would be awesome news if I lived in pa... :banghead:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

road trip?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> road trip?


 That sounds like a good idea, take a road trip down to VA and I'll buy one


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> road trip?


 If I had thought of it before h2o that would've been a good idea


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hmm. I might be able to do it in december when I'm off for winter break.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Somebody bought one I see. Do tell when you get it, whoever you may be.:thumbup:


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

> HIBB 304
> Somebody bought one I see. Do tell when you get it, whoever you may be.


 :screwy:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Zurique said:


> :screwy:


 Why is that :screwy:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

:screwy::screwy::screwy:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

why not just buy the one with the o2 sensor and the mid pipe?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

new design is nicer and fits
old one didn't fit and had to be modified


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

blackhawk 76 said:


> Hmm. I might be able to do it in december when I'm off for winter break.


please do it


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

NLS,

What if I bought the header, had it shipped to you, and sent you my stock DP?

Would you be able to fab up a piece with that?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bump 

Any word on this? Didn't someone order one?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

?????


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

MKVJET08 said:


> NLS,
> 
> What if I bought the header, had it shipped to you, and sent you my stock DP?
> 
> Would you be able to fab up a piece with that?


 no i need a car to do it on. ours is too far mod'd to use


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Anyone try this out yet?


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hmmm.
> maybe.
> if some one near us has a 2.5L and buys this, i can make the 1st pipe, mod it to work with the 02 sensors. then sell just the pipe as needed.
> 
> our 2.5L is to far past stock to swap things around. plus its under going new work soon


I might just take you up on this


----------



## JAK-RBT (Oct 7, 2008)

RedRumGTI said:


> I might just take you up on this


do it!!!


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> hmmm.
> maybe.
> if some one near us has a 2.5L and buys this, i can make the 1st pipe, mod it to work with the 02 sensors. then sell just the pipe as needed.
> 
> our 2.5L is to far past stock to swap things around. plus its under going new work soon


How long would down time be?

I'm not local, but I could make the drive up there if I got it and it could be done in a day


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it would take a day.
need to know the flangesize 1st....so id have that ready.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Better Comparison


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i guess i won't do over seas business and keep it in house cause things like this happens


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Sad but true.looks to be a quality piece. Wonder how thick the flange and the tubing is. Probably lacks the true hand crafted quality over what ej does but I hate to say I'm impressed


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

3/8" flange on the OBX...what does the EJ header have? 3/8" seems a bit thin to me...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

3/8 is fine for this header. 
thats what i used on my person custom one....


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Yeah, that vid belongs to Zurique(spelling?) who purchased one of the OBX shorty's I believe. I was vehemently opposing these headers as I read about many failures with OBX products a few years back. It seems like they are really improving their product quality these days though. 

I really want a set of long tube headers... 

Here is the original thread


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*spelling?*

lol, you must be nightshift1983's younger brother


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Zurique said:


> lol, you must be nightshift1983's younger brother


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*"**** is good"?*



> I was vehemently opposing these headers as I read about many failures with OBX products a few years back. It seems like they are really improving their product quality these days though.


 Improving? You mean they are copying other's design (this time Eurojet's design). If you go to OBX's website you will see their logo stating: "**** IS GOOD" that tells you to just keep on moving.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

If anyone was curious about OBX's rating on BBB.org, wonder no more... 

http://www.bbb.org/greater-san-fran...acing-sports-in-south-san-francisco-ca-315289 

(its an F!) :beer: 

Doesn't make me want long tube headers and less though haha 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 3/8 is fine for this header.
> thats what i used on my person custom one...


 Do you guys sell 2.5l header flanges? I may just make my own but can't find anyone who actually sells this.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

Zurique said:


> Improving? You mean they are copying other's design (this time Eurojet's design). If you go to OBX's website you will see their logo stating: "**** IS GOOD" that tells you to just keep on moving.


 This is such an injustice to EJ it is not even funny. 
I wish OBX burned to the ground.I would never outsource any fabrication or production piece to china and neighbouring countries (Japan excluded) for this exact reason. With products like this you only hurt the market and as it stands so few 2.5 20V owners are modifying there motors....


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

agree 100% issam 

oh, and DON"T header wrap that! it will kill the life spand. spray coat it if you want but header wrap even kills stainless. 

obx stuff is built better then years past, BUT its not the top quaility of other companies. i'd NEVER use a OBX turbo tube manifold- it's made of the same tubing as these headers...way too thine and the crack on start up haha not really but soon after! i've had a obx header on a mk3 2.0L and it was fine, for a long time. and have seen others that lasted ok. the headers issues i saw were mostly flex joints going bad. this header doesn't have one and you have to make your own....which is good so you can use a good joint.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

you could get it heat coated....


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

TheEnergizer, you son of a...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jet hot is ok. 
but theres others that are better. 
you'll have to send it out to get done


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

jet hot is ok, lots use them...i wouldn't for a turbo setup. na header should be ok. 
swaintech is good, there others out there


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i've used swian tech before on turbo manifolds


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

magics5rip said:


> theenergizer, you son of a...


 hahaha get to the chopppaaa!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

:thumbup::beer: Patiently awaiting a real review for this!


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

ThEnergizer said:


> Better Comparison



Well, that sucks. What can we do? Back to the drawing board I guess.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dynamic Rollover said:


> Well, that sucks. What can we do? Back to the drawing board I guess.


Why?


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> Why?


Meh, kinda like when your buddy sleeps with your chick...You still like her, but she's tainted. 

Ebay is yanking the products, but OBX isn't based here according to our attorney's records so any real pursuance isn't going to be effective. We'll just get the products off the market. 

So much fun.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

and you are... 

opcorn:


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> and you are...
> 
> opcorn:


Do the math.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

ha... I deduced it. but I was hoping for elaboration.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

ha just saw the FB update.... were you guys workin on this or did you just find out? they've been on the market for a while.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

BluMagic said:


> ha just saw the FB update.... were you guys workin on this or did you just find out? they've been on the market for a while.


Just found out. We haven't advertised on here in about 6 months, and someone pointed this thread out this morning. 

So, it's been fun legal stuff all morning. 

Companies that have sold OBX, sell OBX, or individuals that don't support design and copyright laws are garbage. I don't care how you make it, but theft is an entirely different issue.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

My question is: was the design patented?


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

magics5rip said:


> My question is: was the design patented?


It makes no difference if patents are not applicable in the respective countries of manufacturing. Can't control that, but we can control the sales within the US.

Intellectual Property is the issue here. It's been/is being resolved through the proper legal channels. If you'd like to have a legal exercise with the representative attorney I'm sure that he'd love to talk to you and listen to your suggestions for the proper fee.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

So the short answer is: no.


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

magics5rip said:


> So the short answer is: no.


Correct. A patent in this case is irrelevant.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this suks....

so, now you gonna make a new design?


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

Dynamic Rollover said:


> Correct. A patent in this case is irrelevant.


Just wanted to be certain, thanks. :thumbup::beer:

I'm the last person who should get in any legal conversation! There are 5 year olds who know more law than I do :laugh:



thygreyt said:


> this suks....
> 
> so, now you gonna make a new design?


I assume under intellectual property law, the design remains as property of EJ and thus they can continue to make the product.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know. 
i'm just asking about his initial comment: "back to the drawing board"


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

well, i can see what your saying but..

how many different designs for headers are there? You can differentiate your product with better welds/fitment.

Look at the intake market, there are alot of intakes that have the same shape, diameter, design, no1 is suing anyone.

Catch my drift ? (nothing against you, just saying)


----------



## Dynamic Rollover (Mar 19, 2004)

darkorb said:


> well, i can see what your saying but..
> 
> how many different designs for headers are there? You can differentiate your product with better welds/fitment.
> 
> ...


Your logic is flawed. There are many different ways to make a header: NLS, EVO, even OBX's first garbage design are all different. 

This knock off is copied to the "T". There will always be companies and customers, even ones here, that contribute and still contribute by making midpipes for our counterfeits and customers purchasing them. 

I can't stop other companies bottom-feeding by supporting OBX by making solutions for this piece or customers looking for a deal. But, we have the obligation to protect our products and customers by defending our intellectual property and integrity of the products we make.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't agree with you more! Although I would have liked to get your header I know it isn't on the board right now...
I guess I'll just have to skip the n/a stuff and jump to f/i! Hoping to see some new ORIGINAL products from you guys!


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

darkorb said:


> well, i can see what your saying but..
> 
> how many different designs for headers are there? You can differentiate your product with better welds/fitment.
> 
> ...



There are plenty of ways to make the same product, differently. OBX chose to blatently lift all the same dimensions, bends, etc instead of at least making a few tweaks here and there. I can't imagine this is the first time its happened to OBX either.


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

and all of our fellow vortexer's who complain that companies don't make products for our cars. this is a perfect example why. let a company invest large money in research, design and testing only to have a counterfeit show up at 1/3 price made by slave labor in china....
shame!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Dynamic Rollover said:


> Your logic is flawed. There are many different ways to make a header: NLS, EVO, even OBX's first garbage design are all different.
> 
> This knock off is copied to the "T". There will always be companies and customers, even ones here, that contribute and still contribute by making midpipes for our counterfeits and customers purchasing them.
> 
> I can't stop other companies bottom-feeding by supporting OBX by making solutions for this piece or customers looking for a deal. But, we have the obligation to protect our products and customers by defending our intellectual property and integrity of the products we make.


it sucks to have had such a wonderful design, and to have it copied.
it suks to have to go back and make something that you already did...
it sucks to not be able to do much about the situation.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Something that comes to mind, we have all experienced the feeling of someone completely copying something we done, said, built etc.
For us its pretty annoying when someone rips off one of our ideas!
Now think about something like the header design. Someone took some serious time to not only fabricate something that hadn't been done, but they poured some legitimate time and effort into constructing a quality piece until they felt comfortable putting their name and reputation on it.
I can only imagine what that feels like! Its got to be frustrating to see something you worked so hard to make, quickly cheapened yet clearly stolen from you.

We all know the feeling however have any if us actually lost not only money but potential buyers due to such blatant theft? 

The biggest issue with this is that a lot of companies will likely be weary of releasing some crazy B.A. Product for fear of design theft. I hope this doesn't happen but it could overwhelmingly keep things from coming our way for the 2.5


----------



## enginenerd (Oct 20, 2010)

If it wasn't patented- there isn't really fuzz all you can do about them making an identical header. In a competitive industry like headers, there are countless clones and copies. It's like a pop tart versus a store brand toaster pastry. 

All you can do is hope your customers will pay for better quality / made in USA, or build products the chinese can't / won't easily copy. Maybe they won't bother to copy it twice, you just never know. 

You could also send a letter to your senator about how our import friendly policies (which is entirely one way, by the way) just stabbed your small business in the back. Whatever you do, don't try to import products into China instead- lord knows this deal only goes one way.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Regardless of the price difference, I'll always choose the eurojet standard of quality. Their quality has not onlybeen proved and their support has been shown. That can't be copied...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dynamic Rollover said:


> Your logic is flawed. There are many different ways to make a header: NLS, EVO, even OBX's first garbage design are all different.
> 
> This knock off is copied to the "T". There will always be companies and customers, *even ones here, that contribute and still contribute by making midpipes for our counterfeits and customers purchasing them. *I can't stop other companies bottom-feeding by *supporting OBX by making solutions for this piece or customers looking for a deal*. But, we have the obligation to protect our products and customers by defending our intellectual property and integrity of the products we make.


who's doing that :sly:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

like i mentioned before. someone looking for a cheap header, by buying obx ur spending less money on the spot, but there still needs to be modifications for it to work, since the china co. built these off a picture and dont have the exhaust flange angle right. plus the welds are piled up and will eventually crack, causing a leak most likely the first winter they see. your better off paying 500-600 for the ej header/downpipe combo, even if you wait 3.5 months to recieve it. :thumbup:


----------



## a7xogg (Nov 25, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> like i mentioned before. someone looking for a cheap header, by buying obx ur spending less money on the spot, but there still needs to be modifications for it to work, since the china co. built these off a picture and dont have the exhaust flange angle right. plus the welds are piled up and will eventually crack, causing a leak most likely the first winter they see. your better off paying 500-600 for the ej header/downpipe combo, even if you wait 3.5 months to recieve it. :thumbup:


Thats how long i waited for mine and it was well worth the fu***n wait


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad i waited too


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

back when i bought it, in 09, there was no need to wait.


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

so can someone update me please? Are these good or no? I really just wanna throw some extra UMPH in my car for cheap before i move in May and sell it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

KyleLaughs said:


> so can someone update me please? Are these good or no? I really just wanna throw some extra UMPH in my car for cheap before i move in May and sell it.


the update is if u want one of these go buy the used one in the mkv classified section. according to dynamic rollover these have been taken off ebay. frreee bumps.lol there is even a ej header on ebay for sale, and one in the classifieds as well. :thumbup:


----------



## KyleLaughs (Mar 23, 2010)

alrighty, love that V.A.G.I.N.A.


----------

